# What beans are good from where



## joness (Apr 28, 2009)

I am looking to buy some quality beens for the first time. I have never ordered anything online before and need help. I have grown some from whatever friends have and I can clone and sex them fine. The law where I am is pretty harsh if you get caught with more than 4 plants. Plus I am trying to get a doctor to approve me for medical marijuana use. In either case 4 plants is my max. I plan on starting them under flouros and sexing them and making cuttings and then transplanting them to grow outside.  So I need a plant that is going to produce the biggest buds with a good quality smoke as I will only be having 4 of them. Can anyone give me advice on what and where to order from. I really really appreciate the help. I have looked at attitude and some marijuana.nl place I cant remember the exact name. I just want to know if anyone has tried any strains from that place, nirvana, or sensi. Right now I am looking at big bud from nirvana or sensi, or PPP from nirvana and I would order from attitude. Or I am looking at big bud or THC bomb from the marijuana.nl place.  Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2009)

Big bud gives big buds 

Attitude is safe with a great reputation 

eace:


----------



## joness (Apr 28, 2009)

What breeder from attitude has the better rep and seeds. Nirvana is cheaper but sensi has them as well. Is the smoke on big bug good?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 28, 2009)

welcome joness ! i have ordered through marijaunaseeds.nl ..i presume you mean this bank i am in australia i dont recommend ordering through them if you are here ! i have been waiting for 37 days ...don't get me wrong i am not giving them a bad rapsheet  YET ! well i never will i've only ordered through them this 1 time and anything could have happened ! IMO attitude do seem like a very reliable source if you pay a bit extra for there gauranteed delivery option and they have a nice tee shirt as well i saw the pics on thier site . i have learnt the hard way i feel cheaper is not better IMO ! good luck . take care. ....we also cannot discuss postal methods as well . stealth options are highly recommended where ever you decide to go..peace !


----------



## Herm (Apr 28, 2009)

Buddy of mine lives in the states got his beans through marijuana-seeds.nl and got them in about 2 weeks.


----------



## joness (Apr 28, 2009)

But were the beans good high quality beans. Did the description match the plant he grew?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 28, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> Buddy of mine lives in the states got his beans through marijuana-seeds.nl and got them in about 2 weeks.


yeah they told me 25 days they may still arrive but christmas is coming too ! peace P>S i know they are pretty reliable there are a few people that have recieved good beans off them ! Aussie customs comes into somewhere to i think !


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 28, 2009)

In my limited experience, Attitude was a great place to deal with. As for the beans I feel that there is definetly a difference in how high the quality is. By that I mean the packaging that different companies use differs. Some come in a regular seed envelope like you find at the nursery. And some package them in blister packs that protect the seeds from damage and I like that better. The Nirvana PPP I got was in the paper envelope, and 3 of the beans were crushed. The High Quality seeds brand, and the Barneys Farm ones came in blister packs and none were damaged. So far all I have done is germinate them all, and all but 2 Big Bud supr skunk seeds didn't pop, and of course the damaged beans from Nirvana didn't go either. As for the smoke I ordered stuff I didn't know about and some I've smoked. I love good Big Bud and anything crossed with super skunk has to be good. The Vilator Kush was purchased because I wanted smaller fat heavy poducing plants, and the thc content is very high. The PPP is so I can keep all my friends high and not run out any time soon.


----------



## Colorado Lady (May 1, 2009)

I ordered White Russian from Hemp Depot.  Very fast with e mails when shipped.  Arrived in days (to states) and received 5 free Chemo seeds.  ALL seeds big and healthy and ALL seeds popped on the second day.  Looking forward to harvest.  Hope this helps


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2009)

Dr Chronic is good. Got to the NW'ern states in exactly 5 daze! Plus free beans. The only drawback (sorry Doc, but gotta tell it like it is, bud) is that their stealth option wasn't that "super stealth", but they've always answered back my emails promptly and he delivered seeds in a crush-proof (as crush-proof as plastic can be   )containers. Good prices and great customer service is a must for me and he delivered every time. Take care.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 1, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> Buddy of mine lives in the states got his beans through marijuana-seeds.nl and got them in about 2 weeks.



I bought seeds from .nl with no problems as well.  But you don't know who the breeder was (or I haven't figured out how to find this info).  Attitude 

I also bought querkle from subcool on breedbay no problems.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 4, 2009)

My Attitude order arrived today.  I ordered last Monday, so 7 days to the door .  Came in the breeder's pack (which I requested).  Also came with 5 free G13 Labs Thai S Skunks .  I need to read up on these.

Hey, Purplehazes, did you get your seeds yet?


----------

